# Washington Haunters, you are invited!



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Haunted Hollow is proud to announce that we will be open THREE DAYS this year! From 5-9pm on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, we will be open for walk-thru's, will be serving cider, and will be collecting canned food and monetary donations for Food Lifeline! Our goal is to fill three barrels of food, and to collect as much money as we can to donate to Food Lifeline. Please come visit!










http://www.foodlifeline.org/

RSVP on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=167646269928858


----------

